# local 58;telecom vs residential pay wage



## Detroit 58 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello, 
I just got the letter for my interview, jan. 6th. i had applied to inside wireman, telecom, and residential electrician. I didnt get the inside wireman which is what i wanted most, but i did get picked for the other two. i found videos on youtube showing the basics of both jobs, but I'm hoping someone can tell me what journeyman wages of each is. & if you work/ed either of these fields any tips, thoughts, suggestions on the job.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't pick residential in Michigan. The last new house built in Detroit was years ago.


----------



## begurk76 (Dec 15, 2011)

Detroit,
I'm hoping to hear something from 58 soon. How long ago did you apply?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

do telcom....


I know here its 34 for telco, and 36 for inside...


----------

